# Dual twisted 26 Guage on My new Doge V2 Sitting on top of the Dimitri



## Rudi (31/3/15)

And Man does she hit hard

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Looks good @Rudi 
Show us some clouds man 
Let's see what that setup can do


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/3/15)

Awesome coiling skills @Rudi

Show us the clouds. That twisted kanthal should give some lekker flavour

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (31/3/15)

Very nice


----------



## Jakey (31/3/15)

Show the clouds!!!


----------



## Rudi (31/3/15)

Will get some shots at work tomorrow.. post them when i get home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (1/4/15)

Looks awesome... awaiting pics of this beast in action...


----------



## Rudi (2/4/15)

Sorry for the long wait on some clouds.. Took 1 crappy pic (Timeshit burst on the Sony Experia Z1) this morning just before i left for work.. will add some more when i get time to take some this Doge V2 is a beast!!!














Must Add its a selfie...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

Rudi said:


> Sorry for the long wait on some clouds.. Took 1 crappy pic (Timeshit burst on the Sony Experia Z1) this morning just before i left for work.. will add some more when i get time to take some this Doge V2 is a beast!!!
> 
> View attachment 24391
> View attachment 24392
> ...


Great sequence! You are putting the steam train to shame.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Awesome photos @Rudi
Geeat effort for a selfie and super clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

